# can you microwave cotton yarn-or wool for that matter?



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you microwave cotton yarn? I want to use a wool sock with rice and cloves in it that you can microwave. And a cover in cotton to put it in so it can be washed - as i cant wash the sock with rice in it. I have a sewn up wool sock and used it in microwave (i think it is wool) before but it got dingy on the outside. I guess icould just test a piece of yarn OR put the cotton cover on it after the packcomes out of microwave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know but I do know not to put your husbands leather gloves in there to dry. Oops. Let me know because my sock with rice in it is dingy. Does the clove make it smell good?


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha! I put some cloves and cinnamon sticks in. I can smell the cloves and i used jasmine rice i think. Which smells like popcorn to me!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I make rice bags out of cotton and use in the microwave all the time. Wool is a natural fiber and will not melt in the heat produced by the microwave, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know but I do know not to put your husbands leather gloves in there to dry. Oops. Let me know because my sock with rice in it is dingy. Does the clove make it smell good?


Pffffft -- funny!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You should hae no problem with a cotton fabric cover in the microwave. There are many lavender,flax packs sold every year. You are not going to leave them in for a long time. I will just say though, I was warming a large towel in the microwave and it did catch on fire. It may have been the large size or the loopy texture of the towel... I really don't know - but a regular cotton or flannel should be just fine. Still, I always stay right there and watch now......


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

People microwave 100% cotton dishcloths in the microwave to zap the smell out of them and disinfect them. I had a neck wrap given to me and it appears to be made out of a plush fabric on the outside, like velvet or brushed cotton. I microwave it for about three minutes. It has held up great.


----------



## Haws (Oct 13, 2011)

I sew well, and have made tons of rice warmers.
My rule of thumb is, be 100% SURE it will not melt.
I have used polar fleece, upholstery fabric, cotton, knits (as long as I know there is no polyester in it). Old polyester is a no-no. Melts fast, and smells really bad!
Also make sure any decorations are also of the same fabric. People forget buttons heat up, or may contain a small amount of metal, same with snaps, the plastic ones do not hold up after time.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

No problem with wool in the microwave. I use it for dyeing small pieces all the time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Natural fibers should not have any problem being placed in the microwave.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

No polyester, nylon, acrylic...stick with cotton and wool - natural fabrics. Man-made ones will melt if they get hot enough and could accidentally burn the user or start a fire.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hemp and Hemp/cotton blends work very well for this too.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know but I do know not to put your husbands leather gloves in there to dry. Oops. Let me know because my sock with rice in it is dingy. Does the clove make it smell good?
> ...


I would love to be in the kitchen when the rice bag blew up in the microwave!! not my kitchen!
Johnna


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Be a very good idea to keep a close eye and short time on blankets put in the microwave to warm up - some nurses tried that in a hospital where I worked and when left too long, they caught fire! (blanket warmer couldn't keep up with the demand that day.)


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I use cotton pillow cases, pour in the white rice and tie in the ends. Microwave (I do 3 minutes, but no longer - have an old microwave) and go to bed with nice warm tootsies. Never had a problem.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When we had a Kool-aid dying afternoon, we microwaved the yarn ... in liquid, not dry. I don't think microwaving dry _any_thing is a great idea.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I microwave a neck wrap that is filled with rice and lavender...never had a problem.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have made aromatic eye masks with cotton yarn. My research said that rice will get funky after a while, and flax seed is the way to go. I added lavender from my garden, and put it in a nylon knee hi first. Who knows what's happening to the nylon in the microwave, but the cotton yarn is holding up beautifully, and my sinuses drain in gratitude!


----------

